# Best front opening tank options



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm curious how most prefer a front opening tank to be setup. Sliding track door, living hinge from the bottom, two doors on hinges from the sides of the tank. Or maybe you like magnetic removable front.

I think the living hinge from the bottom is generally the best as it keeps the fruit flies in. But I notice most seem to have sliding track doors. Please let me know your preference!

Jae Le


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sliding track doors ARE removable! Love the slide track Sherman vented tanks


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Point taken. I was thinking more like those magnetic removable doors from tropicalecos.com. I like the solid seal they make around the door. But they are super easy to break or allow frogs to escape while you're looking to set the glass down somewhere. 

While I like sliding glass doors in their ease of use and simplicity, I hate the small space between the glass where flies get through.



frogparty said:


> Sliding track doors ARE removable! Love the slide track Sherman vented tanks


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

One small head of silicone closes that up


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Bump. Please vote! I see the thread has been ready 195 times, but voted on only 19! Let's get at least 50 votes here in the poll at the top! Thanks!!!

Jae Le


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

There are drawbacks to each of the choices, its which one are you willing to live with. I have sliding track doors, and one drawback is the gap in-between the doors which is easily fixed with a bead of silicon. For the bottom hinge door it is easy to forget to latch it close and have it fall down and break(been there). I just recently did a side hinge using silicone for the hinge, and so far it seems to work great, one down side is the doors want to close automatically so you have to "hold" them open all the time.


----------



## easttex (Oct 29, 2012)

I've done a top hinged door with a magnetic cabinet door latch to hold it closed before. The only drawback to this is holding the door open when you open it but using European hinges helps a bit because then you can simply take the door off if need be. 

I personally like one piece doors whenever possibly because I really don't like putting a bunch of work into arranging a great display and looking through a line down the center of it afterwards.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Another bonus to the removable sliding track door..... its just a piece of glass. I have extra ready should an accident happen, OR I can just switch in new glass so I can take the old glass out, give it a thorough cleaning and keep my viewing area in the viv spotless! I can switch the glass out in 2 seconds. With a door with a hinge of any type, you cant do that.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

easttex said:


> I personally like one piece doors whenever possibly because I really don't like putting a bunch of work into arranging a great display and looking through a line down the center of it afterwards.


I'm in agreement here. But looking at the poll, 28 votes so far, it seems were a minority. I suppose people can also have one hinge on one side of the tank, so there is just one piece of glass. But I always felt like that ruins the symmetry, unless the hinge is well hidden.

bsr8129, don't you worry you'll drop the door one time and it will slam shut and break? I agree, each has its tradeoff.

frogparty, I'll have to try that bead of silicone. But frankly I just don't like the line it creates in the middle of a tank. I think it's worse if we're talking about a vertical tank. But again, I may be the minority in my opinion. That's why I'm polling.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

the poll means nothing. You should get the tanks YOU LIKE!!!! Plain and simple. 

I am switching my entire collection over to V-Scape sherman ventilation tanks. I think exo-terras and zoo meds look clunky with the black vent under the door, I hate the door hinges etc etc. 

Theres a LOT to be said for having things just the way you like them


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

As a beginner at buying tanks, the Exos appealed to me more than the readily available options...so I have not tried other tanks at this point.. But I do wish there were a way to make a sort of "gasket" that would cover the hinge side opening when a door is open...and it would be "folded" out of the way when the door is closed... Now that I have seen other tanks, I can appreciate the clean lines and unobstructed view of the contents...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Switched my tanks to Sherman tanks with sliding doors which are removable, best tanks ever!!


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

konton said:


> bsr8129, don't you worry you'll drop the door one time and it will slam shut and break? I agree, each has its tradeoff.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I do worry about that, I havnt yet done it, but i dont think the glass will break if it slams shut. It might crack at where the magnet holds the glass shut but hopefully I dont find out as it will be next to impossible to replace the glass.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

frogparty said:


> the poll means nothing. You should get the tanks YOU LIKE!!!! Plain and simple.


Haa haa! Well actually, I ask because I'm waiting for my 3D printer to arrive. It's got a 16"x16" print area and a dual head extruder for printing with two types of plastic. I'm thinking of designing my own 15 gallon cube terrariums, which will be the way I like them 

But I also would like to make vertical conversion kits, and was curious how people like the fronts to open. All I ever see are people buying the living hinge style, or trying to make their own version. I'm actually surprised I never see a sliding glass door vertical conversion kit. I thought I'd build my own as one solid piece that has an area for venting above and below the track, similar to the sherman vents, but also includes an area to drill a hole for a misting head.

So the poll helps me know if my designs are going in the right direction. 

Jae Le


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

frogparty said:


> the poll means nothing. You should get the tanks YOU LIKE!!!! Plain and simple.
> 
> I am switching my entire collection over to V-Scape sherman ventilation tanks. I think exo-terras and zoo meds look clunky with the black vent under the door, I hate the door hinges etc etc.
> 
> Theres a LOT to be said for having things just the way you like them


Could agree with you more on the sliding front Vivs Jason! Wes wasn't out this way when I got Into the hobby and ended up with zoomeds (14 atm). Wish I went with custom Vivs with sliding fronts and Sherman vent. Hate the front lip on zoomeds and how the door has a tendency to sag and rub on the frame, drives me crazy. Don't even get me started on the exos. Once I move and get settled I will be having Wes build me 24x24x24 Vivs.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

I am sure that I am in the minority but I HATE sliding glass doors. I built a couple and only used them for about a year and have since switched them out. Besides the gap in the middle I hated the fact that the glass rattled horribly when I moved around near them. I had 3 on a bakers rack and every time I walked into the room I felt like Godzilla bearing down on Tokyo.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Perhaps someone can comment but I think that may be as much of an installation issue as a design issue?

I got to observe the vivs Wes builds at microcosm-as soon as I settle I may want a few myself! The sliding door is very clean. 

Is any design 100% flyproof? That would be nice. 

I helped a friend build a 10 gallon on its side conversion..we ended up with a with a door that swings open from the bottom but can be held open by a magnet up top so it does not fall down.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Dendrobait said:


> Perhaps someone can comment but I think that may be as much of an installation issue as a design issue?
> 
> I got to observe the vivs Wes builds at microcosm-as soon as I settle I may want a few myself! The sliding door is very clean.
> 
> ...


Yes. I would agree the rattling would be a design issue. It sounds like the glass doesn't fit the etrack properly. But I also really don't like a line going down the middle of my tank. Even more so when the tank is only 10 inches in width.

Yes. I've made 100% flyproof designs using magnets placed on the 4 corners of the tank door.

What you're talking about is a vertical conversion kit. I'd love to see your design with magnets. I've thought about it as well, but I knew I'd need a bigger lip for them to connect.

Jae Le


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Bump. Side hinged doors in the lead at 56% of the vote! I'd probably just make one hinged door rather than two in order to keep an open view. 

Jae Le


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

I was just using the black extruded plastic track from outwater with double strength 1/8 glass. The tanks were a little smaller, like 20 gallons, so maybe the weight of the doors allowed them to rattle. I don't know, but the stack of vision cages I have does it as well. Anyhow, anything with a single door gets my vote.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

d.crockett said:


> I was just using the black extruded plastic track from outwater with double strength 1/8 glass. The tanks were a little smaller, like 20 gallons, so maybe the weight of the doors allowed them to rattle. I don't know, but the stack of vision cages I have does it as well. Anyhow, anything with a single door gets my vote.


I'm betting that 1/8 inch glass is just not heavy enough. I have sliding glass doors, but they are 1/4 inches, 16 inches in width and 30 inches tall. So they are just too heavy to rattle. 

I see while it's not a vocal group, majority want a door that is hinged from one side. Thanks everyone who voted and posted!

Jae Le


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Sliding doors for sure. Once you get to larger tanks (think 30" openings) sliding doors are just so easy. Everything else is clunky and harder to service the tank imo. Being able to remove both panes for maintenance is so helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

konton said:


> Bump. Side hinged doors in the lead at 56% of the vote! I'd probably just make one hinged door rather than two in order to keep an open view.
> 
> Jae Le


I understand the line in the middle thing,but if you have fast frogs the split door is nice for a little insurance.I'd rather see a line than lose a frog.




Trickishleaf said:


> Sliding doors for sure. Once you get to larger tanks (think 30" openings) sliding doors are just so easy. Everything else is clunky and harder to service the tank imo. Being able to remove both panes for maintenance is so helpful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people don't have tanks that big,so I think that will be a minority issue.I have a 90 gallon protean with sliding doors,which I'm not crazy about.They don't rattle,but they are cumbersome.Unfortunately when you get into that size and up,that is the only way to go.The 90 Gallon is 48'' wide so they would be 24'' openings with a split door.

In my opinion mainly for the reason above,split side doors for me 100%. 18'' wide tank = only a 9'' opening and a 24'' wide tank = only a 12'' opening.I've had frogs jump out with a 1 piece door (no frogs were harmed in the process ),but it was enough for me to stick with double doors which in my opinion is the best.Sometimes you need to give a little for some piece of mind.I'll deal with the line in the middle,but that's my preference.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Only sliding glass for me. I dont care about the line. In fact I use the fuzzy piece of gray weather strip. Its 1/8" out of 4'. Big deal. I cant imagine a hinged door thats 4'x1.5' being better. Lots of escapes and broken glass. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have both sliding doors and side hinged doors (Exo Terra). I prefer side hinged doors because it is easier to clean them. But I think that it is better for large viv sliding glass.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

gturmindright said:


> Only sliding glass for me. I dont care about the line. In fact I use the fuzzy piece of gray weather strip. Its 1/8" out of 4'. Big deal. I cant imagine a hinged door thats 4'x1.5' being better. Lots of escapes and broken glass.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


I don't think anyone said anything about a 4' door.That would just be stupid.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I ll never go back to a hinge. I love the ability to just open a tiny amount of the area with a sliding door. 

My sliders are 30" wide, a hinged door would be a royal pain, and provide too many escape opportunities for Ranitomeya


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

frogparty said:


> I ll never go back to a hinge. I love the ability to just open a tiny amount of the area with a sliding door.
> 
> My sliders are 30" wide, a hinged door would be a royal pain, and provide too many escape opportunities for Ranitomeya


One thing I don't like about my slider is the doors don't have any handles or an easy way to open and close them.I keep a suction cup handy on both sides of the tank,but can be a pia sometimes.What do you use as a knob or handle?Is your tank 60'' wide with 2- 30'' doors or 30'' with 2- 16'' doors?


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

If the door track is the right kind of plastic and the glass is smooth, a knob is not needed. 1 finger is all that is needed for a 24"x24" piece of 1/4" thick glass.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Z2PeyVgzsY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Casper




oddlot said:


> One thing I don't like about my slider is the doors don't have any handles or an easy way to open and close them.I keep a suction cup handy on both sides of the tank,but can be a pia sometimes.What do you use as a knob or handle?Is your tank 60'' wide with 2- 30'' doors or 30'' with 2- 16'' doors?


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I constantly finger print mine up. I gotta silicone some sort of handle on. I saw someone suggest siliconing some decorative rock for a handle like jade or amethyst or something. I may try it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a protean tank,so I don't know what kind of tracks or supplies they use.I also don't like getting fingerprints on the doors.The suction cup works well though.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

He uses the out water plastic tracking I believe. That track works but is very inconsistent and acts just like you described. You might be able to alleviate the doors catching by sanding the bottom edge of your doors.

Casper


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

30" wide- 2 doors.


Wes actually just got some sick clear finger grips he's sending me to put on my doors. No more fingerprints!!!!!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

frogparty said:


> 30" wide- 2 doors. Wes actually just got some sick clear finger grips he's sending me to put on my doors. No more fingerprints!!!!!


Nice size! I'm actually amazed you all don't have some type of handle installed by the designer. I assumed all sliding glass doors come with handles on them. I got my three 72-gallon tanks from Marty Made. They all handles on them. I agree it makes it way easier not to mark up the glass with my fingerprints.










I'm actually kinda curious what glue Marty uses to keep these on the glass and if it's waterproof.

I think this all comes down to size. Big wide tanks with thick glass are better with sliding doors. I think it would be difficult to have a 1/4" thick 30"x 36" glass on a hinge due to weight.

Would anyone like to see vertical conversion kits made with sliding glass doors? For 10 gallon or 20H gallon tanks?

Jae Le


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

konton said:


> Would anyone like to see vertical conversion kits made with sliding glass doors? For 10 gallon or 20H gallon tanks?
> 
> Jae Le


I've been making some sliding front conversions for myself and a few other folks for a while now. Here's a link to the post with a pic. Might give you some ideas.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-info-questions/110970-vert-kit-testers-wanted.html

Sliding doors do pose a problem on 10g verts, because the minimum width necessary for the glass panels to offer full coverage results in a very narrow access opening.


----------



## rillaboratories (Mar 21, 2014)

Are the outwater tracks still inconsistent for the 1/4" thickness glass or just for the smaller lighter pieces?


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

rillaboratories said:


> Are the outwater tracks still inconsistent for the 1/4" thickness glass or just for the smaller lighter pieces?


The 1/4" is what I had issues with.

Casper


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

A picture by local author Aleksandr Gurzhij with some variants


----------

